# CEO of TD is negative on Real Estate



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

WOW!

I am impressed

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...d-about-real-estate-tds-clark/article16330596


----------



## Zeeshanbmerchant (Jan 4, 2014)

Probably so he can buy it himself ;p

Reminds me of this episode of curb your enthusiasm, where Larry accuses the weatherman of predicting rain, so that he can have the golf course by himself ;p


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't panic until your bank manager puts his house up for sale. I was told this by a very experienced RE agent specializing in high priced homes in the Oakville area. When the bank manager sells his house and rents instead, you can bet real estate is topping out.


----------

